# Scholle auf Tauwurm?



## Eitsch (27. Juni 2014)

Hallo liebe Leute und Meeresangler,

ich möchte gerne nächste Woche, an meinem einzigen freien Tag, ans die See fahren und einfach mal die Rute auswerfen. 
Ich hoffe auf Dorsch oder Platte. 

Ich komme allerdings nicht dazu Wattwürmer zu kaufen und die hiesigen Angelgeschäfte bieten diese Würmchen nicht an.

Jetzt habe ich mir überlegt einfach mit einem Tauwurm zu angeln!

Ob Tau oder Wattwurm ist das egal? Oder gibt es studien von erfahrenen Anglern die besagen, dass auf Wattwurm einfach besser gebissen wird? 

Liebe Grüße


----------



## 2911hecht (27. Juni 2014)

*AW: Scholle auf Tauwurm?*

Moin,also ich rate dir davon mal ab.Wenn du Dorsche oder Plattfisch beangeln möchtest kommst du um Wattwurm oder Seeringelwurm nicht drum rum.
Bei uns in Warnemünde hat ein Angelladen auch Sonntags geöffnet,informiere dich mal,vielleicht gibts dort wo du angeln möchtest auch die Möglichkeit noch Würmer zu kaufen.
Grüße Micha.


----------



## mxchxhl (27. Juni 2014)

*AW: Scholle auf Tauwurm?*

Moin, wann willst denn wo hin? Komm nach lübeck und hol dir wattwürmer! Über die a20 bist du doch in 10min.hier.
Allerdings rate ich dir vorher anzurufen und welche zu bestellen.und angeln kannst du dann doch in travemünde..
Mfg


----------



## Schlammtaucher (27. Juni 2014)

*AW: Scholle auf Tauwurm?*

Ich hab auf Tauwurm schon beides gefangen...Also Dorsch und Scholle.. Allerdings vom Belly, und dann dann über den Grund gezuppelt...


----------



## Coasthunter (27. Juni 2014)

*AW: Scholle auf Tauwurm?*

Gab oder gibt es nicht sogar diese Köderautomaten? Ich meine, in Heiligenhafen steht einer.


----------



## 2911hecht (27. Juni 2014)

*AW: Scholle auf Tauwurm?*



Schlammtaucher schrieb:


> Ich hab auf Tauwurm schon beides gefangen...Also Dorsch und Scholle.. Allerdings vom Belly, und dann dann über den Grund gezuppelt...


Gibt bei Youtube auch ein Film darüber,warst du das?
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HUYniiAM8T8


----------



## Andal (27. Juni 2014)

*AW: Scholle auf Tauwurm?*

Im Moment dürfte es wurscht sein, was du auf die Haken fummelst. Die Krabben fressen eh alles in Windeseile ab. War jedenfalls letzte Woche zwischen Kappeln und Eckernförde so.


----------



## Onkel Frank (27. Juni 2014)

*AW: Scholle auf Tauwurm?*



Schlammtaucher schrieb:


> Ich hab auf Tauwurm schon beides gefangen...Also Dorsch und Scholle.. Allerdings vom Belly, und dann dann über den Grund gezuppelt...



Gezuppelt funzt auf jeden Fall , stimmt .


----------



## Eitsch (27. Juni 2014)

*AW: Scholle auf Tauwurm?*

Hmm ich werde mir wohl Wattwürmer bestellen...

Ich wollte am Hafen von Niendorf angeln bei Lübeck.

Kennt sich da jemand aus? Fängt man da was?


----------



## wulfy3 (28. Juni 2014)

*AW: Scholle auf Tauwurm?*

Hi,
Alternative: Eismeerkrabben aus dem Kühlregal der Discounter..


----------



## Florossos (28. Juni 2014)

*AW: Scholle auf Tauwurm?*

Eitsch, in Niendorf Hafen fängst du auf Tauwurm Nachts schöne Aale 
Dorsch, Köhler, Platte eher weniger.
Aber die Grundeln und Krebse werden deine Tauwürmer gern haben hehe´


----------



## Eitsch (29. Juni 2014)

*AW: Scholle auf Tauwurm?*

Ich sag doch, ich kaufe Wattwürmer! :g

Außerdem geht der Ausflug jetzt nach Eckernförde. Mal sehen


----------



## AllrounderLoomis (29. Juni 2014)

*AW: Scholle auf Tauwurm?*

Tauwurm in bewegung kein Problem, liegend nicht zu empfehlen...
Sonst kann ich dir auch nur Eismeergarnelen oder Nordseekrabben empfehlen sind aber nicht so Wurfstabil.
Fangen aber meist die fetteren Platten gefühlt...
Greez


----------



## gdno (29. Juni 2014)

*AW: Scholle auf Tauwurm?*

nehmt ihr gefrorene shrimps oder die in lake?
einfach auf den haken ziehen oder muss man die mit baitband umwickeln?


----------



## gdno (5. Juli 2014)

*AW: Scholle auf Tauwurm?*

???????


----------



## whitey911 (6. Juli 2014)

*AW: Scholle auf Tauwurm?*

Hallo !

Wie bekommt ihr die Schollen denn anständig vom Haken? 
War anfang Mai auf Fehmarn und hatte an einem Abend richtig Glück auf Platten!

Das Problem War dann aber, daß ich allen Plattten den Kopf aufschneiden musste um an den Haken zu kommen!  Das War aber irgendwann sehr lästig!    Zumal auch ein paar sehr kleine platten dabei waren, die ich also nicht zurück setzten konnte!

Danke schon mal


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077 (6. Juli 2014)

*AW: Scholle auf Tauwurm?*

Eigentlich ist das doch kein großes Problem. Per Hand lösen oder Hakenlöser nehmen und gut ist...und größere Haken nehmen.


----------



## Norbi (6. Juli 2014)

*AW: Scholle auf Tauwurm?*



whitey911 schrieb:


> Hallo !
> 
> Wie bekommt ihr die Schollen denn anständig vom Haken?
> War anfang Mai auf Fehmarn und hatte an einem Abend richtig Glück auf Platten!
> ...



Moin,schau Dir das mal an was mein Kollege da vorstellt:m
http://www.bissclips.tv/rute-und-rolle/spezial/hakenloesen-super-simpel-110.html


----------



## Norbi (6. Juli 2014)

*AW: Scholle auf Tauwurm?*

Nachtrag,das funzt auch bei anderen Fischen,besonders wenn sie tief geschluckt haben,ich möchte das Ding nicht mehr missen.:m


----------



## N00blikE05 (6. Juli 2014)

*AW: Scholle auf Tauwurm?*

Also die Qualität vom Film ist nicht die beste und ich hab das Teil im Laden auch noch nicht gesehen, aber nach meiner Meinung wird doch der festsitzende Haken einfach im inneren des Fisches rausgeschlitzt?! Hätte sonst keine plausible Idee wie das sonst mitm drehen klappen sollte?!
Also wenn das wirklich si ist, dann ist das für mich barbarisch...


----------



## Norbi (6. Juli 2014)

*AW: Scholle auf Tauwurm?*



N00blikE05 schrieb:


> Also die Qualität vom Film ist nicht die beste und ich hab das Teil im Laden auch noch nicht gesehen, aber nach meiner Meinung wird doch der festsitzende Haken einfach im inneren des Fisches rausgeschlitzt?! Hätte sonst keine plausible Idee wie das sonst mitm drehen klappen sollte?!
> Also wenn das wirklich si ist, dann ist das für mich barbarisch...



Das ist nicht so barbarisch wie mit einer Aterienklemme im Flachmann rumwühlen:m


----------



## Andal (6. Juli 2014)

*AW: Scholle auf Tauwurm?*

Es hilft ja schon sehr viel, wenn lieber ne Hakengröße mehr nimmt und den Widerhaken etwas andrückt. Die Würmer und die Fische halten trotzdem, nur das Gemetzel nimmt deutlich ab.


----------



## Windelwilli (6. Juli 2014)

Habe auch so einen Hakenlöser und in etwa 80 % der Fälle bekommt man den Haken damit schnell und sicher raus. 
In den restlichen 20% reißt der Haken beim Drehen ab.
Für mich immer noch besser als, wie schon angesprochen, mit der Arterienklemme herum zu stochern.
Die Platten werden vorher natürlich gekehlt.


----------



## whitey911 (8. Juli 2014)

*AW: Scholle auf Tauwurm?*

Ob ich damit aber untermaßige platten schohnend zurück setzen kann, wage ich zu bezweifeln!   Nach dem kehlschnitt, sieht die Methode gut aus!


----------



## Windelwilli (8. Juli 2014)

*AW: Scholle auf Tauwurm?*



whitey911 schrieb:


> Ob ich damit aber untermaßige platten schohnend zurück setzen kann, wage ich zu bezweifeln!   Nach dem kehlschnitt, sieht die Methode gut aus!


Ja, untermaßige Platte sind immer ein Problem. 
Da hilft eigentlich nur den Haken bündig am Maul abzuschneiden (wobei das Überleben da ja auch fraglich ist) oder das Angeln komplett einzustellen.


----------



## Norbi (8. Juli 2014)

*AW: Scholle auf Tauwurm?*

Ich weiss garnicht was für ein Problem Ihr habt#c
Mindestmaß: 	25 cm, z.Zt. aufgehoben
Schonzeit: 	01.02. - 30.04., z. Zt. aufgehoben für weibliche Flundern


----------



## Windelwilli (8. Juli 2014)

*AW: Scholle auf Tauwurm?*



Norbi schrieb:


> Ich weiss garnicht was für ein Problem Ihr habt#c
> Mindestmaß: 25 cm, z.Zt. aufgehoben
> Schonzeit: 01.02. - 30.04., z. Zt. aufgehoben für weibliche Flundern


Norbi, ich sehe das auch sehr entspannt. 
Versuche aber, den Ball hier flach zu halten, da es hier genügend Leute gibt die mit sowas versuchen einen Streit anzuzetteln.


----------



## Norbi (8. Juli 2014)

*AW: Scholle auf Tauwurm?*



Windelwilli schrieb:


> Norbi, ich sehe das auch sehr entspannt.
> Versuche aber, den Ball hier flach zu halten, da es hier genügend Leute gibt die mit sowas versuchen einen Streit anzuzetteln.



Warum sollte man einen Streit anzetteln,gibt keinen Grund,und aus purer Freude sind Sie bei mir richtig:m|wavey:


----------

